# home owners dead dog



## Vision Built (Oct 13, 2011)

Got a little problem could use little advice or opinions. We started a project about a week an half ago , this homeowner has 3 cats & two dogs were doing a full re- wire and a full kitchen remodel so were in everyroom in the house. She leaves for work at 730 am three indoor cats stay in house while we work and we try to block the dogs the best we can that stay in backyard, well I verbally told homeowner on day one its to hard for me and my guys to babysit animals and I dont want to be responsible ,well she leaves them everyday anyway. So its 6;59 am one of the dogs slips out gos full throttle for two blocks were trying catch him he gets leveled by a mercedes dead on the spot. So heres the problem Driver says not my problem whos paying for my car. Owner says Not my problem you let the dog out and he killed it. So at this point I always been a fair guy but Im a little torn on this one what do you guys think ?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tough spot. Id call your insurance company to see what they say. I never ever put our employees in contact with homeowners pets. Its in our contract and stuff like this is why. How is the ho handling it?


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

That sucks. I would assume it would be the H.O. fault but at the end of the day it really depends on what your contract states.


----------



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

Your there to do a job, your not a dog babysitter. Dont worry about it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow. That sucks


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

What a bizarre set of circumstance.

How big was the dog for there to be any significant damage to the car?

And ya, written into your contract that small children and animals need to be removed from the work area and that you cannot be responsible for them.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Bad situation... I've never worked for someone who was that irresponsible with a kid or a pet, so there's something to be said for that. IMO, 1 verbal warning should be enough.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Shoot the HO and steal the car. 

Your life is over at this point, so you just as well head south of the border with a rep and a decent ride.:thumbsup:





















If that doesn't work for you, learn to hit the enter key once in a while.:whistling


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I think that Daakzaag might be on to something.

You are in California, right?

How can anyone say what will happen in court?

Time to protect yourself. You just hit a car with an IED and killed a woman's dog at the same time.

I'm thinking $50,000 in damages if everyone is very kind to you.


----------



## Vision Built (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought I had perfected my contracts at this point guess I was wrong i have nothing in there about animals. Home owner is actually being pretty cool to me after she calmed down for a couple days me and my guys apologized many time we got her a card and all signed it . She is more pissed at driver that he made no attempt to contact HO to say sorry she feels he only cares about his car .she has friend who is attorney and is going to contact him this week. Damage to car is approx 3 grand it was a chow that got hit


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Did she pay you to watch the dog? That would imply a contractual obligation for its care. If she left the dog home and told you to go ahead and work but there was no compensation for watching the dog I wouldn't worry about it.

In addition to a clause in my contract about pet sitting not being included I also have a provision that states that heirlooms, antiques and art is left on site at the owner's risk. We don't touch Mona Lisa's or grandma's ashes.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

You're not a dog-sitter. If the HO is concerned about a pet getting out, it's their responsibility to take it to a border or a neighbor or someplace where the animal will get out.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

It's in my contract that all pets are kept away from work areas, otherwise I don't work and they get back charged for the full days labor. 

No advice on your current situation though.


----------



## Vision Built (Oct 13, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> Did she pay you to watch the dog? That would imply a contractual obligation for its care. If she left the dog home and told you to go ahead and work but there was no compensation for watching the dog I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> In addition to a clause in my contract about pet sitting not being included I also have a provision that states that heirlooms, antiques and art is left on site at the owner's risk. We don't touch Mona Lisa's or grandma's ashes.


yeah good point I guess I will be adding several things to my contracts tomorrow


----------



## Vision Built (Oct 13, 2011)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> It's in my contract that all pets are kept away from work areas, otherwise I don't work and they get back charged for the full days labor.
> 
> No advice on your current situation though.


there actually was advice in there these animals have slowed our pace alot shouldnt there be charges for watching them, putting walls up ,and down searching at the end of everyday to see if all the cats are still there ?


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Vision Built said:


> there actually was advice in there these animals have slowed our pace alot shouldnt there be charges for watching them, putting walls up ,and down searching at the end of everyday to see if all the cats are still there ?


I brought my clause on after a house with an unfriendly dog. I close every day with a walkthrough or note with the homeowner, showing what's been done and where I'm looking at moving tomorrow. After 1 surprise opening the door, we verbally discussed a solution. The second time I took the rest of the day off, had the lawyer add it into my contract. The next morning we met, and the homeowner signed the changed contract for a $250 discount. I know by the end of that week I made my costs up, and it was no longer an issue.

I'd be heartbroken if I was in a situation like you are. I love animals, and have no problems with them on site if they're friendly. I've been lucky enough to bring my pup along on a few occupied jobs, a couple had their own dogs also. So I do break my rules, but the homeowner has the same understanding that I'm 100% not responsible. This is one of the points I SPECIFICALLY go over at the contract signing.


----------



## Satman40 (Mar 14, 2011)

What is the HO going to do blame the dog setter if the dog gets killed...

Neglect was on the part of the HO, should have put them in a locked room....


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow that is a tough situation. I do not see how you are responsible though. Bad things happen when dogs and cars mix. 

I know we were talking about pets on the job site recently and most of you guys were saying that it wasn't really right to bring a pet to work. Since then, a builder friend of mine related this story-

He had a framer working for him that always brought his Golden Retriever to the job. The Framer loved that dog so much. He had just gone through a divorce and the dog was all he had. The dog was as nice as could be and very obedient. One day my friend had gone to the jobsite to check on things and after a few hours got back in his truck. As he began backing up he felt the truck go over a hump in the ground and heard a yelp....well you can guess what he ran over- a sleeping dog under his truck! He and the framer picked up the dog and rushed it to the vet, but there was nothing they could do. Sad but true- The framer was heartbroken and never worked for him again and even though it wasn't my friend's fault, he of course still feels terrible.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

had a similar situation years back. winter time, no snow, helping friend haul big round hay bales on my lowboy for farmer friend of mine from field to farm site. went by his neighbors, cat runs out in front, my freightliner pancaked it. just my luck, sheriff deputy following me, turns on the lights, stops me...he goes, what you going to do about the cat? i said, well........not much i can do now. he said you could at least take it up to the farm, explain what happened. i was thinking you GOTTA be kidding me, but grabbed a shovel, scraped off road, found a place to turn around, and pulled up in the farm yard with deputy right behind...wouldn't you know, out comes the wife, and all the kids, see the cat, start bawling, wailing...apparently their favorite cat. i felt so bad, i thought i should attempt to compensate them for their loss..i opened my wallet, asked her what she felt the cat was worth...she goes..."how's $20 sound?".....deputy arrests her...for trying to sell her pussy...go figger!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like something that would happen to me. Id say its the HO fault, it their dog and their house. If she has people over doing whatever then she should have made sure the dogs were put up until she got back. If you were uninvited Id say it was your fault.

When I was a kid we had the nicest dog in the world and a guy down the street and a dog on a chain that broke loose and wondered over. Our dog chased it out in the street and they both got hit by a woman who lived down the road. Then my dad has 3 kids balling their eyes out so he took to a house that had a free puppy sign. The puppies were real playful and the guy said there is another one someplace and he drags a little fat puppy out from under a tractor and it just wanted hide. We had to have that one. My dad took it to the vet for all its vaccinations and the scum bag would charge you for all the shots but not give them to the dog. We found that out when it died from distemper. Ive never seen a dog that nice. Its ashame she died because some guy wanted to rip someone off for probably $15.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

wow, what a sh*ty situation.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

skyhook said:


> Old, blind dog stepped out the back door and did a nose dive into a 2 foot deep footer.
> Funny as anything to see a dead dog, hind end up in the air, face in the ditch.
> 
> Couple others died during the job also.
> Always the Contractors fault. :jester:​


WHAAAAAAT??

You can not be serious about any of this- I can't believe you found it funny to see a dead dog (that's a weird fu#*ing thing to write) and there were a couple of others??? WTF??


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

'trying to catch'

Scratch that! 

"Trackng" 
Yeah, yeah, thats it! Tracking! We were tracking it. :whistling

Hehehe, sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

We (actually, my wife's sister) had a chow-chow once... I had to chase that freakin dog more times than I can count.... 


What if the Benz guy didn't know where the dog came from???


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry that you are having to go through this. I see a few negatives, that hopefully you will learn from.

1) You did not insist that the animals be put away, so you may have inadvertently taken responsibility for their care.

2) Your contract does not have a pets clause, and again, leaves you vulnerable to being responsible for the well being of the animals.

3) The HO should man up and pay for their dogs destruction, but be prepared for a fight.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Those that don't have a pets/kids clause certainly will now. And don't forget the antiques,paintings etc. on BOTH sides of the wall/work area. And work area rules for homeowners are important, too. Like no bare feet, no going around baricades, turning on switches etc....

sorry about your misfortune but you need to be firm about the work area.


----------



## Vision Built (Oct 13, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> We (actually, my wife's sister) had a chow-chow once... I had to chase that freakin dog more times than I can count....
> 
> 
> What if the Benz guy didn't know where the dog came from???


we were up front about everything not an option for me


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I meant it hypothetically.... wouldn't his insurance have covered it?


----------



## Vision Built (Oct 13, 2011)

boman47k said:


> 'trying to catch'
> 
> Scratch that!
> 
> ...


If I ever have to go after a dog again Trackings the word .. you made your point,:no: I set myself up for it


----------



## Vision Built (Oct 13, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> I meant it hypothetically.... wouldn't his insurance have covered it?


I dont think that is the route hes looking to go.. from our brief conversation he doesnt carry full coverage either.. Dont have any experience with something like this not familiar with how an insurance company handles something like this


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the car driver could have comprehensive damage insurance, which would have been the type of insurance which would cover an accident not involving another automobile. I'm guessing its not a 'new' benz if he's not fully covered. 

I agree with the others that it's the HO's responsibility for damages-sad but it's not your fault in my opinion. Guess it's up to the lawyers to decide unless the driver contacts your insurance who will probably take care of it to not have a bigger bill.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

you did call the police and have a report filed for this car accident, right?

if not your leaving your self open to a lawsuit.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I tottaly got his story beat-
My very first job as a GC is a reroof. I don't have time to do it as I'm still working for another GC, transitioning into doing my own thing. So I hire a guy that I heard of through another guy. I show up to the job and this guy is walking in from the field out back of the home owners house with the owners son and he's carrying a shovel. Aparently this dip Shi-t brang his pit bull to the job. This dog jumped out of his truck and bit the ho's cats head off not 15 seconds after he pulled in to the job. Try explaining why fluffy got decapitated in front of the home owners kids to an angry mom.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> My very first job as a GC is a reroof. I don't have time to do it as I'm still working for another GC, transitioning into doing my own thing. So I hire a guy that I heard of through another guy. I show up to the job and this guy is walking in from the field out back of the home owners house with the owners son and he's carrying a shovel. Aparently this dip Shi-t brang his pit bull to the job. This dog jumped out of his truck and bit the ho's cats head off not 15 seconds after he pulled in to the job. Try explaining why fluffy got decapitated in front of the home owners kids to an angry mom.


We should write a book of wacked out contracting stories. :laughing:

That's pretty wild.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Regardless of what the law says what kind or person hits and kills someones dog and only cares about the damage to their damn car.

and what gives them the right to collect damages- If a child ran in the streeet to get a ball and this schmuck hit the kid would he be able to sue the parents for damages to the car- i think not :no:

As a driver of a car you assume responsibility for what you do with that car, you have to be on full alert all the time and yet accidents still happen and thats exactly what they're called accidents! 

THATS WHY THE LAW SAYS WE MUST HAVE INSURANCE! 


Now excuse me i have to change my contract . . . . . (again)


----------



## Handy Craftsman (Oct 30, 2011)

SSC said:


> Regardless of what the law says what kind or person hits and kills someones dog and only cares about the damage to their damn car.
> 
> and what gives them the right to collect damages- If a child ran in the streeet to get a ball and this schmuck hit the kid would he be able to sue the parents for damages to the car- i think not :no:
> 
> ...


What is the difference between a cactus and a Mercedes?
The prick is on the outside of the cactus.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Whats the difference between a Hoover and a Harley?

The dirt bag sits behind the Hoovers wheels.


----------



## TamaraAnswers (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, I would consult a lawyer


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TamaraAnswers said:


> Yeah, I would consult a lawyer


Please post an introduction and fill out your profile so people know who they are dealing with. For all we know you are a lead service for lawyers. :thumbsup:


----------



## TamaraAnswers (Jan 15, 2012)

Good point!! Will do!


----------

